# Natural Bodybuilder Charles Fuller vLog Workouts



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

*Natural Bodybuilder Charles Fuller vLog Workout - Shoulders/Traps **

Uploaded on Aug 21, 2010*
Charles Fuller walks us through one of his shoulder and trap workouts. This workout was approx. 2 weeks before a competition. Charles still decides to lift heavy to keep his muscles full for his upcoming show. Produced & edited by Daran Herrman... enjoy



*Category*

Sports


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzdV025CH2o


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

[h=1]*Natural Bodybuilder Charles Fuller's Chest Workout part I*[/h]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjSdzHHhcLg


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)

*Natural Bodybuilder Charles Fuller's Chest Workout part II*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvQseNDQ_18


----------



## Curt James (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Masswithclass (Jun 15, 2013)

Excellent physique, terrific proportions and symmetry. How old is this guy?


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 19, 2013)

this is a right way to go for hard workouts as it less affects your physique afterwards as a result you fell fit and fine for linger durations .. the same effect is well looking over the face and over all body of the person in the image... i want some more info about what and how he manages the exercises and schedules for maximum health benefits.. please guide us as well ..


----------



## edua (Aug 5, 2013)

Excellent physique indeed!  I hope to one day get there!


----------

